# Tommy Walsh's Workshop



## motownmartin (16 Feb 2008)

I see this morning their was a repeat run of Tommy Walsh's ultimate workshop, guess what, yep, I missed it, well most of it, did anyone record it on DVD, if so I would like to purchase a copy.

When I have learnt enough I hope to build my own workshop, my backyard is 150 feet long so there's plenty of room, won't be this year though, I have to clear 6 apple trees.

If anyone can help with the DVD's please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Feb 2008)

Dont bother I watched it first time around and it was rubbish.

Started off good but then he spent more time building a plasma TV / chill out area than actually building a decent workshop.


----------



## motownmartin (16 Feb 2008)

chipp71970":2w16i6gh said:


> Dont bother I watched it first time around and it was rubbish.
> 
> Started off good but then he spent more time building a plasma TV / chill out area than actually building a decent workshop.


Thats the bit I did see and wasn't too bothered about doing anything like that, I just want too see and learn how to do things properly.


----------



## Slim (16 Feb 2008)

motownmartin":f5dafkm8 said:


> I just want too see and learn how to do things properly.



I'm sorry... You wanted to watch Tommy Walsh to learn how to do things properly? He is the biggest cowboy going.  

BTW, I have watched Ultimate Workshop and there are quite a few programs on the general build. So it would probably be worth you watching. I can't help you with copies though, sorry.


----------



## motownmartin (16 Feb 2008)

:lol: I thought that statement would get a well deserved comment :lol:


----------



## Gary (16 Feb 2008)

Having previously seen this program I would say the actual workshop build is ok. The end result however is far from "Ultimate". He seems to have done some deal with a well known tool shop and given a home to their entire budget range. Not a patch on many members workshops I'm sure.

Well thats my opinion, I expect to be shot down for it.


----------



## Big Fat Pig (16 Feb 2008)

In my opinion, humble as it is, i reckon you would be better off watching `The workshop that John built`.
you will see not only how he does the building of the general fabric of the place, but also the kitting out and some of the reasoning behind it. He also visits some other workshops so you can blag some ideas from them as well.
As for Tommy....it sounded good but in the end it was YEEEEEHAAAAAAAAA ! 

Piggy


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Feb 2008)

I met someone years ago who worked with Tommy Walsh they thought he was a cowboy too.

We have been thru this before on the forum and lots of people agreed that he's a right bodger.

Alan Herd knows his stuff , I suppose he has to put up with Tommy because he's the bigger star or he was.


----------



## andycktm (16 Feb 2008)

If you can say Tommy Walsh is a coyboy ,then obviously you know nothing!


----------



## Paul.J (16 Feb 2008)

Martin.
It's on again tomorrow morning at 6.00am.
Have to agree though about the end :roll:


----------



## andycktm (16 Feb 2008)

He showed people how to build a good workshop(building),then after that it 
was entertainment.Coyboy  thats a new one.
Tommy Walsh is a builder,Alan Herd is a joiner or is he a restorer :?
Yes tommy Walsh is a tv star the rest are just guests :lol:


----------



## motownmartin (16 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":1z9yljai said:


> Martin.
> It's on again tomorrow morning at 6.00am.
> Have to agree though about the end :roll:


Thanks Paul, i will set the DVD timer


----------



## motownmartin (16 Feb 2008)

Talking of workshops, what do you reckon to this little beauty, I wonder if its worth buying the plans.


----------



## NeilO (16 Feb 2008)

Hi fellas, 
Recorded both Tommys "Ultimate" Workshop and the Workshop John built....unfortunately they are both on my Sky+ box, so if anyone can/knows how to get them to DVD they are more than welcome to a copy...

watched as John Revell visited David Charlesworth discussing hand tools, (dropped a hint that David does do courses to SWMBO...hoping :roll: ) and was blown away by how easy his planes cut wood....


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2008)

The actual build of Tommy's workshop is worth seeing. You just have to ignore the 'TV' Bullsh*t'. This was his début at producing his own TV programme, instead of being the hired presenter. He well and truly over egged the pudding.


----------



## Big Fat Pig (17 Feb 2008)

> Talking of workshops, what do you reckon to this little beauty, I wonder if its worth buying the plans.



Wow, what a building, you even get a porch where you can sit and play the banjo as you watch the canoes go by. !
 


Piggy


----------



## superunknown (17 Feb 2008)

This is on tv right now, Discovery real time extra - Sky 252


----------



## andycorleone (17 Feb 2008)

first time I hear about this Tommy Walsh but I can tell you that this workshop was pretty amazing with the huge windows and the up and down mezzanine. maybe wasn't the best woodworking program I ever seen but I enjoy it, and I think he was quite right in the middle between educative and entertainment


----------



## OPJ (17 Feb 2008)

I pretty much agree with what's been said. Although, seeing it when it first aired a couple of years ago, I kind of enjoyed some of it - despite the end result... Hey, don't blame me! I'm too young to know any better!!  

In reality, once you have your concrete base, there's not an awful lot you need to know about putting up four stud walls, adding a roof on top and then cladding it really. You cannot touch the electrics, so that's sorted. Then, it's just a case of insulating and cladding the inside and adding a floor, doors and windows.

The hardest part has got to be finding the money for the entire build! :wink:


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2008)

OPJ":35uf1nrl said:


> In reality, once you have your concrete base, there's not an awful lot you need to know about putting up four stud walls, adding a roof on top and then cladding it really. You cannot touch the electrics, so that's sorted. Then, it's just a case of insulating and cladding the inside and adding a floor, doors and windows.



Yes but visually seeing it go together is invaluable. If you combine this with 'The Workshop John Built' then you are pretty well equipped with the knowledge to both build _and _kit out a workshop from the ground up. Sadly you're never going to get away from the showbiz presenters and the time restrictions of TV networks.

I'd rather put up with Tommy Walsh than watch another FISHING PROGRAMME!!! :twisted:


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Feb 2008)

andycktm":dij5hlld said:


> If you can say Tommy Walsh is a coyboy ,then obviously you know nothing!



Apparently I know nothing then :evil: 

With my carpentry and joinery City & Guilds, advanced City & Guilds and Apprentice of the year for Hammersmith & West London College under my belt and that was all between 1987 and 1991 so I am sure I have learnt even more since then.

All the above is why I think I can spot a bodger.

Yes I do still watch his programmes but he has this annoying thing that he knows better than everyone else when he doesnt.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Feb 2008)

Sorry probably a bit strong calling him a cowboy  

He's more a jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## andycktm (17 Feb 2008)

I've heared of 50 ton excavator's driver's who can level job's to within an inch.
But cannot get job's because they have no NVQ!
You cannot beat experience in any form.
I'd be honoured to let Tommy Walsh work for me


----------



## Slim (17 Feb 2008)

He's maybe not a cowboy, because he probably doesn't rip people off. However, he is definately a bodger. I am a Landscaper by trade, and Walsh's work on Groundforce made me cringe and swear at the TV!


----------



## Rich (17 Feb 2008)

At the end of the day, all Tommy is doing is the same as most of us, earning a living, I find his tips ref the building trade very helpful, were he to venture into engineering I might be more critical, Iv'e heard no bad comments from the people he has helped, and for my money he can build a wall for me anyday, horses for courses in my opinion.

Rich.


----------



## andycktm (17 Feb 2008)

Tommy Walsh is just anther tv personality,and his bit has to fit tv
a bit like changing rooms.They(the cast) admitted it was rubbish but they did what they were told.
Slim i've watched many a Walsh and i've never had the feeling's you have ,what do you class as a bodge? :? 
On some of the programs(challenge Tommy) he's better than the original craftsman :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slim (17 Feb 2008)

andycktm":1u3vgzt7 said:


> Slim i've watched many a Walsh and i've never had the feeling's you have ,what do you class as a bodge?



One example would be leveling paving stones with his boot and no spirit level. I realise that speed was important on Groundforce, but there was no excuse for that!


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Feb 2008)

andycktm,

Forget all my qualifications I have never had to show anyone any of them anyway.

I have however been doing carpentry for about 27 years of which 20 I have been a professional and 16 of that 20 I have been self-employed.

To me that sounds like a lot of experience in the building trade.

How is it you think Tommy Walsh is so great ?

What experience do you have please tell everyone ?

I am sure there are much more experienced people than me on this forum who could express their opinion on Tommy too.

As I said I knew someone who actually worked with him they didnt just see him on the telly.


----------



## jonny boy (17 Feb 2008)

Tommy Walsh has an ego to match his bulk! His programs are more interesting to watch than the dreaded fishing ones but i can't stand the way he tries to belittle other tradesmen who have far more expertise and experience than he will ever have. The general opinion of Tommy on this subject seems to be one of his attitude towards others rather than the work he does.

jonathan.


----------



## Gordon T (17 Feb 2008)

Hello all,

I must thank Tommy walsh for introducing us all to Alan Herd. As a diyer, I love to watch Alan do his wizardry with wood, and feel I have learned from watching him. 
I am not lost to the fact that the name of the game is entertaining the viewing public, and feel Tommy does some good jobs and some bad, but on the whole he does far better than I do.

GT


----------



## andycktm (17 Feb 2008)

I particularly enjoyed the programs with Tv star Tommy Walsh 8) and Alan Herd. Great programs.


----------



## motownmartin (17 Feb 2008)

jonny boy":25wlwl5a said:


> Tommy Walsh has an ego to match his bulk! His programs are more interesting to watch than the dreaded fishing ones but i can't stand the way he tries to belittle other tradesmen who have far more expertise and experience than he will ever have. The general opinion of Tommy on this subject seems to be one of his attitude towards others rather than the work he does.
> 
> jonathan.


We are all a bit jealous as our wives fancy him


----------



## Smudger (17 Feb 2008)

Chipp - can you tell me what he does so badly - specifically?
I don't like his ego or his manner either - but what is so bad about what he does as a general builder?

I often see him referred to as a cowboy or a bodger, but never hear any detail of what he has done wrong, apart from be himself.


----------



## bigjoe (17 Feb 2008)

Evening all,
Everyone is entitled to their opinion,all i can say is i met Tommy walsh once at a charity event and he seemed a nice genuine guy,im not vastly experienced at any trade (or formerly qualified) but i guess i am a jack of all trades but ive never seen what i considered a bodge by him or Alan Heard,filming unfortunately sometimes limits time they can spend on a project and budgets are sometimes a factor also so i think he always does the best work he can due to constrictions,and i don think he tries to belittle anyone but alot of the general public look to him to learn about the building trade,and he presents to inform i think.

Ive never known a tradesman not verbally pull apart anothers work in someway or another.

Joe


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2008)

motownmartin":1cxew9ne said:


> We are all a bit jealous as our wives fancy him



On the wall of our local Chinese Takeaway there is a signed pic of Tommy Walsh in a Tuxedo and Bow Tie.....  I think he fancies himself a bit too


----------



## jonny boy (17 Feb 2008)

I do not consider Tommy Walsh to be a cowboy or a bodger in any way, to the contrary, some of his work i've seen does look very tidy and rarely does he cut any corners.
My only issue with him is the way he has to alway's try and show himself as the more knowledgeable one towards other tradesmen and doesn't like the thought of them looking more skilled than he is on T.V.
Another issue is with regards to the ultimate workshop show he did. I thought this was going to be his chance to show us all how an average person could build their own workshop from start to finish which would be realistic. What was shown, was another of his me, me, me programs telling poor Tony to shut up when i'm talking episode, A pneumatic mezzanine floor, and a garage kitted out with more T.V's and hi-fi's than hand tools. And to top it off, the end shot show's him arrogantly sitting in an awful white suit showing off his Aston martin telling us how hard he's worked! 
Doesn't know what hard work is.
jonathan.


----------



## Jake (17 Feb 2008)

I haven't watched him very often, but I do remember him doing the "spot bedding" thing with paving slabs - where you slap down a lump of mortar at each corner, and a spot in the middle, which is a total bodge.


----------



## George_N (18 Feb 2008)

I saw an edition of Tommy Walsh's Space Invaders the other day. In the show he was in a village in Derbyshire working with a guy called Jacob, restoring old sash windows. does anyone know if the 'Jacob' was Jacob Butler aka Mr Grimsdale, who used to frequent this forum. I looked in the credits but he didn't appear to get a mention.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2008)

Yes I think you're right


----------



## Gary (18 Feb 2008)

Jake":2j9vr0rx said:


> I haven't watched him very often, but I do remember him doing the "spot bedding" thing with paving slabs - where you slap down a lump of mortar at each corner, and a spot in the middle, which is a total bodge.



and yet on another program he advised against that method.


----------



## chippy1970 (18 Feb 2008)

What annoys me most about him is that he thinks he is a carpenter when actually he is a brickie or landscaper as far as I know.

Nothing wrong with being either of those trades but if you are don't go on telly pretending to know all about carpentry.

I will give you one bodge that I have seen him do and thats all as I don't want to waste any more time on this subject.

While building the ULTIMATE :lol: WORKSHOP he put the cladding on only nailing at the top of each board so as to hide the nails with the next board. This is rubbish as the boards are 100 % guaranteed to curl up and look rubbish if you do not fix at the bottom too.


Once again I will say he isn't really a cowboy but more a know it all and a bit of a bodger.


----------



## Slim (18 Feb 2008)

Jake":2lhdjjap said:


> I haven't watched him very often, but I do remember him doing the "spot bedding" thing with paving slabs - where you slap down a lump of mortar at each corner, and a spot in the middle, which is a total bodge.



Not neccesarily Jake,

Depending on the situation, if you want to bed your slabs on mortar, it is easier to level them using this method. However, the consistency of the mortar has to be exact, and you have to put enough down so that when you level the slab, it is pushed outwards, creating a full mortar bed. This give 100% support to the slab.

You are correct though, in that the way Walsh did it was a bodge. Most people do it the same, as it saves on materials.


----------



## andycktm (18 Feb 2008)

I laid 60 2'x2' flags for a patio at the rear of our house.I laid them on a full
bed of motar (4 sharp 2 red 1 cement) 5+ years ago.
All copied off Tommy. :?


----------



## Jake (18 Feb 2008)

I guess he changed his ways - or maybe I just caught him on a bad day when he was rushing - it was one of those Groundforce programmes I think.


----------



## newt (18 Feb 2008)

Whatever you think about him he has made a name for himself and he is probably very wealthy, he is not my cup of tea but good luck I say. I also thought that the Jacob my be the Grimsdale he had the right manner.


----------



## Jake (18 Feb 2008)

It was Grim, he mentioned being on TV over on the other place.


----------



## kafkaian (19 Feb 2008)

motownmartin":2izksj5v said:


> I see this morning their was a repeat run of Tommy Walsh's ultimate workshop, guess what, yep, I missed it, well most of it, did anyone record it on DVD, if so I would like to purchase a copy.


For some reason, I don't value what he does, and if anything does appear to be any good, then I suspect it's more about the achievements of his PR machine and program producers.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Feb 2008)

I would like to see more of *Will Mocket*,who was with Tommy on the Reclaimers,and one or two other DIY programmes.


----------



## Gordon T (19 Feb 2008)

Hi Paul,

I had forgotten about Will mockett, he clearly knew his way aroung a multi function woodworking machine. I thought he was like an unpolished Alan Herd, but equally as watchable!!

GT


----------



## Rknott2007 (19 Feb 2008)

i am shocked! do not forget that tommy walsh is a builder, not a cabinet maker or furniture maker. I'm sure there have been many people join this forum with little or no knowledge that have been helped along the way by other members, not slated.
Tommy wlash did a series called the eco house which he built an eco friendly house in 60days, he built this house where i live in march, and i went along one day and met him, he is such a friendly and welcoming chap, just like all the members of this forum, if he were to join this forum i'm sure everyone would welcome him and help him with any questions or queries. No he might not be as talented as alot of the members here, but he is a builder.
Owe and the house he built looks great.


----------



## OPJ (19 Feb 2008)

chippy1970":1v41zu1s said:


> What annoys me most about him is that he thinks he is a carpenter... ...you are don't go on telly pretending to know all about carpentry.



I agree. I remember him showing the camera how to sharpen a chisel on an oilstone. Okay, he started by working on the primary bevel but as soon as that was done, he was finished. There was no indication of the secondary or honing bevel whatsoever!


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Feb 2008)

Rknott2007":rn5rhdew said:


> i am shocked! do not forget that tommy walsh is a builder, not a cabinet maker or furniture maker. I'm sure there have been many people join this forum with little or no knowledge that have been helped along the way by other members, not slated.
> Tommy wlash did a series called the eco house which he built an eco friendly house in 60days, he built this house where i live in march, and i went along one day and met him, he is such a friendly and welcoming chap, just like all the members of this forum, if he were to join this forum i'm sure everyone would welcome him and help him with any questions or queries. No he might not be as talented as alot of the members here, but he is a builder.
> Owe and the house he built looks great.



You are not getting the point I was making YES I agree he is a builder and is ok at that, but he insists on pretending he knows everything about everything when he does not.

I would not go on telly telling people how to lay a drive way because I would want them to learn from a builder not a carpenter.

Please read what I and others have written cleary as you have misunderstood, my view anyway.

By the way I hopefully am one of those people you mentoned that have helped people along with advice on this forum but I would only advise on MY TRADE not anyone else's.

Hope this is all clear


----------



## jonny boy (20 Feb 2008)

I,m sure he is a warm and freindly chap, but that doesn't disguise the fact that when on T.V., he has this smug attitude towards others who try to offer him any advice or a different way of doing something. He is basically a big head and to support this I refer to my last comments about the ultimate workshop program he did. If someone could tell me what kind of information or advice he was trying to give by going from a shot of the completed workshop to a shot of him sitting in a black Aston Martin, wearing a white tuxedo and sunglasses, i'd be greatful. This was nothing more than letting everyone know he has an expensive car. I also think this was because he produced that series and gave him the chance to do it, otherwise I don't think it would have been shown.

jonathan.


----------



## Smudger (20 Feb 2008)

I'm not even sure it's his car. Probably rented by the day.

Is it true he drinks Bailey's by the half-pint?


----------



## Tom K (20 Feb 2008)

jonny boy":k9wr9maj said:


> I,m sure he is a warm and freindly chap, but that doesn't disguise the fact that when on T.V., he has this smug attitude towards others who try to offer him any advice or a different way of doing something. He is basically a big head and to support this I refer to my last comments about the ultimate workshop program he did. If someone could tell me what kind of information or advice he was trying to give by going from a shot of the completed workshop to a shot of him sitting in a black Aston Martin, wearing a white tuxedo and sunglasses, i'd be greatful. This was nothing more than letting everyone know he has an expensive car. I also think this was because he produced that series and gave him the chance to do it, otherwise I don't think it would have been shown.
> 
> jonathan.



Hmm.. how about ultimate garage/workshop and the ultimate car?
Very much doubt it was his car looked a little uncomfortable but then fairly certain he doesn't live there either.
Not entirely sure we all watch the same programmes I have often seen him getting as good as he gives Mockett calls him a wood butcher but I suspect as his actual expertise is in laying crazy paving we new that.

Regards Tom (Not Walsh)


----------



## Vormulac (20 Feb 2008)

Smudger":1l5hvgl6 said:


> Is it true he drinks Bailey's by the half-pint?


No, it's by the pint. Or it used to be before he went on one of those 'celebrity bloater' programmes.
I thought Will Mockett was rather good value, what was the programme they did 'The Reclaimers' or something, rather good fun. I always remember the programme description "Tommy Walsh and renegade craftsman Will Mockett undertake another reclamation project." I rather liked the idea of a 'Renegade craftsman' kind of like a Ronin, roaming the countryside, silently and inexplicably repairing peoples' dodgy fences or rotten windowframes and then disappearing into the night, leaving nothing behind but the faint smell of boiled linseed.

I think I need another coffee.


----------



## Smudger (20 Feb 2008)

I think Will Mockett was once part of a makeover show - must have been better than the disgraceful Handy Andy...
I think he is a working carpenter/restorer (of houses). This is what my wife told me. She also made some unflattering comparisons of my general physique, looks and woodworking skills to his.


----------



## kafkaian (21 Feb 2008)

Rknott2007":49jbnm4y said:


> i am shocked! do not forget that tommy walsh is a builder, not a cabinet maker or furniture maker.....



I don't think his detractors are being critical of the man, nor of what he does as a general builder, but he's often on programs that project him as much more. When producers and program makers do that they just dilute the meaning and exaggerate the personality. 

I've been to two 'seminars' given by Tommy Walsh and 'Handy' Andy at the NEC and they gave out very little useful information other than what could be browsed through a DIY magazine and very little of anything meaningful derived from the Q & A session which is when you can really tell who's up to the scrutiny.

Nice fellas though all the same


----------



## Mike.C (21 Feb 2008)

It's a pity Tommy is not around to have his say.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (21 Feb 2008)

You could be the best tradesman in your trade but that doesn't mean that you'll make a good TV presenter.
Most men are experts at everything, so they say :wink:


----------

